# Breeding our Lily to my stallion



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 17, 2008)

We are going to try breeding our Lily to my stallion this year. Would the baby be called a hinney? Does anyone have pictures of hinnies? I would love to see them. Both are pintos so it should be a pinto foal. Yippee!!!


----------



## minimule (Mar 18, 2008)

Good luck! Meadowridge has some hinneys. It's harder to get a stallion interested in a jenny and for her to actually settle. Yes, the result would be called a hinney. Hope it all works out for you. One thing with breeding hybrids......the color genetics go right out the window!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 18, 2008)

YUP~~ I am the one with the hinnys. Out of 10 stallions I only have one that loves his jennys. . It is true, hinnys are VERY hard to achieve over mules, most stallions dont want anything to do with a jennet, and if you do get him to breed her..most of the times the jennet will not carry to full term. I have just been very lucky with my Frosty. The reason is the chromosone count. If you look thru some past posts you will find this has been talked about before, and I did go into detail about there breeding. I have not had any problems with my stallion breeding a jenny or settling, or carrying to full term, so it is hard but possible. Minimule raises beautiful mules, I have the hinnys. We did a head pic comparison of them awhile back as well. I will post a pic of my hinnys head..and hopefully Shawna will see it and post one of her mules head for you to see the differance. Color genetics does go right out the window, pinto to pint does not mean you will get a pinto.



This is the color I have got from most of my breedings for hinnys, which include grays, and spotted..my stallion is a dunaloosa. (dun/frosted appy) I think I am the only one on the forum with hinnys. Corinne


----------



## minimule (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Corrine.

This is Wylie as a baby.






This is Fiesty. She's currently living in CO but is going to have to find a new home very soon. Her owner has a medical condition and can't care for her anymore.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you ladies!! I appreciate it. I guess we will just wait and see and not get our hopes up. Interesting about the color genentics. Thanks again!


----------

